# West matagorda bay grouper



## coachtx (Mar 4, 2013)

Grouper bite is on fire in west matagorda bay! What a surprise!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

what you catch it on?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I would like to hear more of the story on this one..


----------



## coachtx (Mar 4, 2013)

Caught at a gas well on live shrimp. Thought it was a big red when it hit, almost fell out of the boat when i saw it.


----------



## Empty Stringer (Oct 3, 2017)

I can't get image to load. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Torqueman (Aug 31, 2017)

Me no see.


----------



## Boat 2 (Sep 22, 2016)

I saw it for a second and then it disappeared.


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Crazy!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## GulfCoastSteven (Nov 15, 2016)

Really wish the image would load.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here ya go









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

That is cool!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like a little gag. Crazy!


----------

